# Custom Camper Shell Interiors Lets See Um



## bucketboater

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Lets see some custom camper shell interiors. I will be customizing mine this week in time for the North Fork race. So far it will consist of a dark grey headliner with two overhead LED lights, a stainless steel flush mount on/off switch, two 3-way 12v receptacles, two small 12v fans, a nice twin size pillow top mattress, some velcro black out curtains, and I am thinking of some storage compartments. I also have a ladder rack that I will be carrying boats on from now on. PHOTOS TO COME SOON. I would love to see other peoples ideas though.


 Thats sounds like either a really white trash camper or a styled out ski/boaters canopy. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I call it "The Riverfront Hotel" It will be done right so it won't be white trash. Sleeping in a tent when you could sleep in style in a camper shell is white trash LOL


----------



## bucketboater

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> I call it "The Riverfront Hotel" It will be done right so it won't be white trash. Sleeping in a tent when you could sleep in style in a camper shell is white trash LOL


 I dont care what you call your river rapist mobile. Are you trying to out-fit a camper shell or a canopy? Anyway TGR has a good thread on this


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

bucketboater said:


> I dont care what you call your river rapist mobile.


Ha Ha  It is a fiberglass Camper shell.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett

Just built my shelf this weekend but could use ideas for styleing it out definitely going to get some curtains and a little solar panel.


----------



## Anchorless

Weird. I spent most of my work day researching doing just this. 

Problem is for my Titan a shell is around a grand. 

I found this, though:

Luxury Truck Bed Camper Build | Chris King

I'd probably skip the built in stove and sink, and add a removable piece in the center to make a single bed (if needed). Otherwise, this is pretty cool.


----------



## BryanS.

Saw this a few weeks ago near the Shire.


----------



## spider

Have you looked at the tapui roof top tent? Pretty sweet for 750$ and then you have the rest of your truck bed to put gear in.


----------



## Dave Frank

Starting with a shell that is more than cab high is the key to having a little head height in your bed as well as decent storage underneath. Heaven forbid you have a short bed and have to leave the tailgate down.


----------



## MtnGuyXC

As an avid rock & ice climber I lived out of my truck with cap for years...I built my bed in a modular way so that it spanned the width of the truck bed with underneath all storage if wanted but I could take out sections so that it could be converted to a bed just half the width & even partial lenght on one side..Also designed it so I could have it in an out of the truck within basically a minute by pulling or putting in the pins so I could have the whole truck bed back when & if needed.....had drop down storage compartments that could fold up when needed to be out of the way..it was super convient...


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I have a Chevy Silverado with a 6 ft bed. I already have the camper shell, and have used it a ton to sleep in with the mattress I already have. I am just wanting to make it more cozy, and functional. I do have a camper shell that goes above the cap, and works really great. Anchorless you should look for a used shell I bet you could find one. I picked mine up for $250 in great shape. The color was not the same as my truck, but still in the color wheel. I am replacing all the gaskets, and both risers this week as well. But I have had the shell for three years so its time. Also if you are going to be at the NFC I will let you see me set up in person when I am there.


----------



## boogercookie

The setup I have in my minivan could work if your topper is tall. Total length behind front seats is 8 ft. It's kinda like a vw van where the seat folds down into a bed with storage underneath. I also added some counter space, single propane burner and drawers in front for easy cooking. Got the specs from http://thegroveguy.blogspot.com/2011/06/toyota-sienna-van-conversion.html?m=1

Lumber and screws cost about $100


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I started working on my shell today. Almost got the headliner in (that is about the biggest bitch ever) I also have the wiring run to my over head lights, two pin connectors, and stainless steel on/off button also arrived. I will finish the project by tuesday.


----------



## yak1

It's amazing what you can do with some mirrors and a wide angle lense


----------



## streetdoctor

Here's some pictures of my setup. I have storage bins that fit the exact dimensions of the space underneath. I bought a battery combiner from yandina.com to run a 2nd battery. I still need to mount it somewhere under the bed. That'll allow you to run a bunch of stuff (fans, lights, etc) without draining your starting battery. 

Paddlefest was the first weekend I tried out my setup. The only thing really missing was lights. It's cool enough at night here that fans aren't a big issue, although I keep my dog in the back with the topper and windows open sometimes in the day and I'm sure he'd appreciate it. I'm still planning on having a bracket welded up that extends up the insides of the topper from the topper clamps and skirts the roof to mount lights, fans to. 

The only thing I want to change is I'd like to get rid of the yakima rack on top and get a contractor rack, something like this. I'd like to have one built though so the top is pinned and removable. Then the truck would still fit in my garage.


----------



## streetdoctor

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> I started working on my shell today. Almost got the headliner in (that is about the biggest bitch ever) I also have the wiring run to my over head lights, two pin connectors, and stainless steel on/off button also arrived. I will finish the project by tuesday.


how are you mounting your lights and fans? My headliner was preinstalled with the topper.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

My headliner was not preinstalled. So I took all the windows out, and with two cans of super 90 spray on adhesive I have the liner almost installed. I did not want to see any wiring so I bumped up to 14 gauge wire, and ran it under the liner. then drilled a small hole in part of the shell that rest on the bed to feed the wires through all hidden by the liner.


----------



## streetdoctor

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> My headliner was not preinstalled. So I took all the windows out, and with two cans of super 90 spray on adhesive I have the liner almost installed. I did not want to see any wiring so I bumped up to 14 gauge wire, and ran it under the liner. then drilled a small hole in part of the shell that rest on the bed to feed the wires through all hidden by the liner.


so you drilled through the topper to mount the lights? I was trying to avoid that.... I'd love to see photos when you're done!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett

I made my storage big enough for my cooler and dry box not that much head room but enough for the lady dog and I. Just got back from guanella pass this morning and last night it got real cold and I woke up with lots of dew in the bed. I had the windows cracked about 3" on each side. Is this normal or is there something I could do.


----------



## streetdoctor

Stiff N' Wett said:


> I made my storage big enough for my cooler and dry box not that much head room but enough for the lady dog and I. Just got back from guanella pass this morning and last night it got real cold and I woke up with lots of dew in the bed. I had the windows cracked about 3" on each side. Is this normal or is there something I could do.


probably condensation from your breathing. I like to sleep with my head close to the open windows and I think it helps.


----------



## shappattack

or look for a used light weight camper with more headroom, our Roamin Chariot weighs 600 lbs:





































]


----------



## streetdoctor

shappattack said:


> or look for a used light weight camper with more headroom, our Roamin Chariot weighs 600 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


problem with a lot of those campers is they aren't designed to be used offroad and the supports in the walls are really thin wood and snap. I use my camper top for climbing trips also and the roads aren't always the greatest.


----------



## shappattack

Oh contrair monfrair,

mine is welded aluminum framed. I built some burly brackets that are bolted through many points through the aluminum framing. I use this as my mobile office and have traveled on many DNR 4x4 roads with it this summer for work.

Also, the most similar in current production to mine, FourWheel Camper and AllWheelCamper brands are pretty self explanitory in the name in terms of what they are used for. Wander the West has a lot of camper ideas too.


----------

